# ¿Resistencia entre altavoces de diferentes potencias?



## arnold18 (Oct 13, 2011)

Bueno estoy realizando una conexion en serie de unos altavoces para agudos de diferentes potencias, uno de 25Wrms a 8ohm y otro de 40Wrms a 8ohm por lo que mi pregunta es, ¿¿si necesito alguna resistencia entre ambos?? o que pasaria si los conectara asi al amplificador?? podria arruinarse el de menor potencia??
El sistema en agudos es el siguiente:
Cuatro cajas de agudos para L y cuatro para R
Por caja dos altavoces: de 25W y otro de 40W conectados en serie, para que al final conecte entre caja en paralelo y tenga una carga total de 4ohm
Un amplificador que entrega 600W a 4ohm

Porfavor, si alguien pudiese ayudarme......
De antemano gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 13, 2011)

si los conectas en serie la impedancia va a ser de 16Ohms, ningun parlante va a sufrir.
si los conectas en paralelo la impedancia va a ser de 4Ohms, ambos parlantes van a sufrir un poquito, pero no se van a quemar.

no necesitas compensar con resistencias, ni foquitos ni nada


----------



## arnold18 (Oct 13, 2011)

Como decia anteriormente, dispongo de cuatro de estas cajas y las conecto en paralo lo que hace una carga de 1ohm porque anteriormente conectaba todo en paralelo, es por eso que los cambio a conexion en serie de forma interna para que trabajen por caja a 16ohm y asi conectar cada caja en paralelo, lo que hará una carga de 4ohm, pues una vez ya se quemaron..
Pero mi duda en si era la de usar o no, una resistencia entre los dos altavocez de cada caja, pero si no necesito nada, pues la verdad lo preguntaba para no quemarlos de nuevo...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 13, 2011)

No no a ver...ahora cambia toda la cosa...

Pasemosló en limpio:

1) tenes una potencia de 2 canales de 600W 4Ohms
2) tenés 2 grupos de 4 cajas de parlantes.

Cada caja tiene 4Ohms de impedancia, entonces para mantener esa impedancia lo que tenés que hacer es: conectar 2 cajas en serie, luego las otras 2 en serie...y luego esos 2 grupitos en paralelo...

y así para cada salida del equipo


----------



## arnold18 (Oct 16, 2011)

bueno gracias, la decision de conectar en serie paralelo ya la habia timado hace bastante tiempo y decidí cambiar la conexion interna de modo que cada caja haga 16ohm y seguir conectando en paralelo externamente, de todos modos gracias por la idea tambien sirve....
En realidad, mi problema radica con su potencia pues uno de ello es de 25w y el otro de 40w entonces mi temor era el de saber, si el de menor potencia correria el riesgo de dañarse o hasta quemarse....y si fuese asi, podria usar alguna resistencia, mmmm.....no se, algo....
De antemano gracias...Saludos


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 16, 2011)

yo he visto que ponen de esos focos que se usan para los direccionales de los carros... se ponen en serie.. inclusive los equipos profesionales lo usan.. pero claro, lo usan cuando son bafles de dos o tres vias, para proteger al  tweeter.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 16, 2011)

Por eso mismo le decia...la potencia se va a distribuir pero igualmente la potencia que circule por cada parlante no puede exceder la que tolera dicho parlante porque se va a quemar...

muchos usan esas lámparas de auto de 12V y 5W a 21W depende...


----------



## arnold18 (Oct 16, 2011)

Y si vuelo a la conexion anterior??...que estaba en paralelo internamente....que sucederia con la distribucion de potencia???
Bueno al final, cual creen que es mi solucion seguir en serie? y usar algun led para evitar que se quemeel agudo??? me podeis aconsejar??


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 17, 2011)

2 cosas:

1) como ya te dije la potencia se va a distribuir de la misma forma, ya sea en serie o paralelo

2) nadie habló de un LED...sino de un foco o lámpara de automotor!


----------



## arnold18 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok, entonces de que tipo de lampara estamos hablando???....y de cuanta potencia tendria que ser este???

Saludos y gracias...


----------

